#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, D!
<dholbach> hey J :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<christel> good morning lovely hugs
<dholbach> hey christel :)
 * dholbach hugs christel
 * christel hugs dholbach 
<christel> how are you? :)
<dholbach> doing well, thanks - how about you? :)
<christel> unbelievably tired but well! :)
<Glorforidor> Ello sexy people! ^^ I was wondering the Developer summit in Copenhagen is it for Monday TO Thursday or Monday AND Thursday? :)
<Glorforidor> ups wrong channel :P
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, around?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, could it be that since the move I don't have access to the wordpress instance any more? :)
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach I'm here:D
<dholbach> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8S7VW8IXM
<smartboyhw> Yay dholbach :D
<jvrbanac> :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<smartboyhw> Yay Open Week!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I am a speaker BTW)
<jvrbanac> o/
<jvrbanac> hi
<smartboyhw> hi
<stadtfeld> hi :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good dog:P
<dholbach> questions from you guys? :)
<dholbach> or a request for a demo?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, demo maybe:D
<dholbach> what kind of demo?
<dholbach> what would you like to see?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you coding:P
<JoseeAntonioR> late, but the stream is on ubuntuonair.com
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Javito> when new catalyst 12.9 will be released will be it added to repo? at the moment fglrx drivers doesn't work with 12.10 (unity dash crash)
<Jeggy> Hey
<dholbach> Can you maybe talk a bit about automated testing in the Unity world? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: i'll ask in a sec
<dholbach> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/autopilot
<mhall119> docs are in-branch, I'm working on getting them hosted somewhere
 * mhall119 is here
<mhall119> Yeah, compiz and X have been very stable the last couple of releases
<mhall119> so has Unity, really, except for when I run staging + other PPAs at the same time
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel.
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-19
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey JoseeAntonioR
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-15
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhal119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: CANCELLED - Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - CANCELLED - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhal119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/15/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: App Design Clinic - Speakers: popey, mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Ryein> hey
<SimonK> I can see you
<ahayzen> jono, i can see u!
<elken> We see you :3
<Ryein> i can c u
<espectalll123> I'm letting you know I can see you! :
<espectalll123> :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/16/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<elken> Everything should be sponsered by coffee
<espectalll123> Can I ask anything? REALLY?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What version of Ubuntu Touch are you expecting to send to OEMs? Are you expecting the image released tomorrow to land on real phones, or will it be a future iteration?
<SimonK> QUESTION: what wheight has the usecase "Download free apps [.click/.deb], from Canonical, without beeing logged in to UbuntuOne", why is it not implemented?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: What core apps aren't finished yet? Do you intend on developing new features for the finished ones shortly after the release?
<Ryein> CDMA phone Jono!?   I have a galaxy Nexus, but I can't use it because it is Sprint I think.
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: is TRIM default enabled in Ubuntu 13.10?
<adonizer> Hi All! :D
<espectalll123> QUESTION: Are you working on an Ubuntu Edge 2014? We had a nice discussion at Google+, and everybody wants to see it back! https://plus.google.com/115975413828599000068/posts/AE8taSP8DY1
<Guest80616> are steam games going to loose performance in mir (due to the xmir thing)?
<steve___> QUESTION: will there ever be an official internet search scope for Unity?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Jono, does Canonical plan on attending 2014 Campus Party in January?
<SimonK> QUESTION: when will the wip-api-docs (currently at http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/) get published at developers.ubuntu.com?
<szwed> QUESTION: Ubuntu 13.10 - does it support Haswell architecture out of the box ?
<odarbelaeze> QUESTION there is a lot going on in ubuntu applications, including games, which would be the recomended way to develop a game that works in ubuntu phone as well as in ubuntu desktop?
<steve___> QUESTION: will Ubuntu Touch get something like bluestacks for Android apps?
<Ryein> QUESTION: CDMA phone Jono!?   I have a galaxy Nexus, but I can't use it because it is Sprint I think.
<SimonK> QUESTION: when (which release) shall ubuntu-touch be ready to start a "full pc ubuntu"?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: What is the future of Compiz with Mir?
<Malizor> QUESTION: When click packages will be available for the desktop, it seems logical to me that most desktop apps will end using it. How will it affect relationship with Debian? (eg. if Ubuntu repackage apps like Gimp to click packages, .deb won't be used anymore)
<Malizor> QUESTION is XMir still planed to be the default for 14.04?
<hanny> QUESTION: will Ubuntu Touch support RTL languages as a display-input language?
<steve___> QUESTION: How long do you expect to support each Nexus device for Ubuntu Touch?
<beaton> When will gnome 3.10 be implimeted into ubuntu?
<guillecorrea> QUESTION:x86 phones will be supported ?
<Levan> Are the smart scope servers up ??
<cain_> None of the reasons given for an Ubuntu One explain why it is mandatory.  If a PC install can use apt-get, with a local application list, there is no reason the 'phone cannot do the same.  The Nokia N900 manages this perfectly (and that was Maemo released 5 years ago).
<KleversonRoyther> IDEA: It would be nice to have timetable features in the Calendar app for students, what do you think?
<SimonK> @cain_ jeah, this sounds more like a excuse to track people per app...
<lozohcum> What about hardware requirements of Ubuntu for mobiles? Will it be availabe only for high edn devices?
<Lord_Ankalus> [QUESTION] how it looks printing in ubuntu touch, CUPS is working??
<Malizor> QUESTION: About the Ubuntu-One account: who will have access to the listings of apps installed by each users? Is this part of the things Canonical share with third parties?
<lozohcum> What about hardware requirements of Ubuntu for mobiles? Will it be availabe only for high edn devices?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Will you play anything at the end of the Q&A? How about playng some bass? Maybe some Primus?
<cain_> Application updates are only non-incremental in Ubuntu. The terms "Ubuntu" and "linux" are not interchangeable, and in fact the incremental mode is normal for most distros.  Sounds like an excuse for using push technology and going the Apple route of software management.
<SimonK> QUESTION: is it "written in stone" that downloading free apps requires UbuntuOne? Or is it just a "version 0"? [where can i lobby against having to register?]
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: is TRIM for SSD's default enabled in Ubuntu 13.10? Its disabled by default in Ubuntu 13.04
<SimonK> please don't repeat questions.
<lozohcum> please answer them then
<JP___> afternoon
<SimonK> he's going through them all, one by one
<lozohcum> ok,thanks
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: More about Campus Party here http://www.campus-party.org/ I know there's a Canonical crew in São Paulo (Brazil), where the event will happen. Ho about showcasing something there?
<Lord_Ankalus> [QUESTION] How can i synchronize contacts in ubuntu touch? This process is automatic?
<uniap> QUESTION: Jono, is Ubuntu Edge project over? I want a ubuntu phone.
<espectalll123> He already answered, there are no plans
<Levan> This thing is really bothering me yes on paper smart scopes sound great but realistically it is not any better or more convenient then just using a web browser, if it does any thing it gives you not the best results and then launches a web browser. Right now I just thing that smart scopes are only eating my ram that is it.
<Markcortbass> Is the 'interface' of Unity 8 for desktop the same as Unity 8 for tablets and smartphones? Or will this be developt in 'secret'?
<chancho> QUESTION: Is there going to be an Youtube-app on Ubuntu Touch in the futur? Many of my friends and myself would need this..
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Do Cnonical plan on putting some Ubuntu Touch UI in Ubuntu 14.04? Maybe to lower the curve on going to Unity 8 and to make it look less outdated when side-by-side with the new UI?
<espectalll123> YES :D
<ahayzen> yes
<chancho> YES!
<ajgb> yes!
<KleversonRoyther> yes!
<cain_> No
<elken> I'm totally addicted to bass.
<Levan> i vote pie
<Markcortbass> YES! Play the bass with a great GROOVE!
<jdrab> cain_: troll :D
<steve___> YES
<ShippD> YES
<cain_> Q&A seems to be rather more valuable.
<tuxkalle> yes
<Guest60912> Jono why don't make﻿ a tv spot for ubuntu? In Romania a lot of people use ubuntu becouse microsoft products are too expensive.
<guillecorrea> YES
<steve___> QUESTION: are there plans to have a compatibility layer to run Android apps on Ubuntu Touch?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: Will the Design Team reconsider making the launcher moveable with Unity 8?
<linuxer> yes yes yes yes yes
<micah2> QUESTION: Some people are concerned about the privacy aspects of smart scopes. It seems like if GCHQ or the NSA wanted it bad enough, they could trace everything done in the dash to a user based on their IP address. Is this true?
<linuxer> yes
<linuxer> es
<linuxer> yes
<linuxer> yes
<linuxer> yes
<steve___> QUESTION: What is your favorite feature of Ubuntu Touch?
<smartypants> yes
<Guest60912> Now I use ubuntu and i love it :)
<wellsb> QUESTION:  Have you tried Aviate (Android launcher)?
<Lord_Ankalus> YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES
<Guest60912> When we will get more games on ubuntu?
<ShippD> QUESTION Do we need to send you some WD-40 for your chair
<Markcortbass> Haha ShippD lol xD
<tuxkalle> QUESTION:is the phone os good enof to use it on my main phone or still need some more work before it is ready to that?
<Markcortbass> Great position for the launcher! Good job to stay (:
<Levan> I really want to know the developers point of view, You are telling that ubuntu touch is good but why is it better then android or any other phone os ??? what is your strong points that is a selling point for ubuntu touch???????\
<lozohcum> okay.  What about ads (from free aps) in Ubuntu Touch? Does it look like in android? sorry if that was already asked
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: How are third-party indicators, scopes, launcher icons and themes going to be handled in Unity 8/Ubuntu Touch?
<Levan> are the smart scope servers up ??????????
<Lord_Ankalus> [QUESTION] Are you planning to add a gesture to BACK in touch ubuntu? For example swipe from the bottom to left?
<Markcortbass> Question: could you play "the jackson 5 i want you back" on the bass? (:
<Levan> Most probably people will search p@rn p@rn
<Nikhil_> Hey wassup
<zoop__> [QUESTION] How well is multiple monitors working with Mir?
<Guest60912> What is your favourite aplication  from Ubuntu Software Center?
<Guest443> I'm a tech journalist would like to feature ubuntu
<Guest443> on my magazine
<chancho> QUESTION: How well is UPnP and DLNA supported in Ubuntu Touch? Android has a great app called BubbleUPnP..
<espectalll123> QUESTION: Where's Ubuntu TV? I miss it :(
<Levan> [QUESTION]  I really want to know the developers point of view, You are telling that ubuntu touch is good but why is it better then android or any other phone os ??? what is your strong points that is a selling point for ubuntu touch???????\
<Levan> [QUESTION] are smart scopes up
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: can you get me the autograph of Leann Ogasawara ?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: is Software Center still being actively developed?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Is XMir going to solve touchscreen issues in touchscreen notebooks?
<Ryein> good one radiostorm
<smartypants> QUESTION: When can we buy Ubuntu EDGE ? (:
<frippefriberg> QUESTION: what are your plans for your visit in Stockholm in November? Any free time for a small Ubuntu event with team Sweden?
<steve___> When will voice control find its way to Ubuntu Desktop?
<hanny> QUESTION: don't you think that XMir will be slow and heavy on some old PCs more than normal X?
<Levan> [QUESTION]  this thing is really bothering me yes on paper smart scopes sound great but realistically it is not any better or more convenient then just using a web browser, if it does any thing it gives you not the best results and then launches a web browser. Right now I just thing that smart scopes are only eating my ram that is it.
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Will tommorow be released only Nexus Ubuntu Touch images or for other phones too?
<Lord_Ankalus> [QUESTION] Can you public this video on ubuntuonair channel on YT
<lozohcum> great question, give him vodka!
<lozohcum> when generally we will get ability to compile stable and functional Ubuntu Touch from source code?
<chancho> QUESTION: Is NFC usable on Ubuntu Touch?
<KleversonRoyther> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu Touch 1.0 stable enough for a daily basis? When would be the perfect timing for a newly bought Nexus 4 to kick Android?
<Markcortbass> Do Canonical create core apps for Unity desktop like is done in Unity 8 Tablet and Smartphones?
<Levan> [QUESTION] If you do not mind can you answer this as well thx. Android is so performance heavy that It is just silly ios is light and fast but lacking in so many ways, can you tell us on what kind of hardware will ubuntu phones run on, lets say how light can it go
<tuxkalle>  QUESTION: what event do you go to in sweeden?
<steve___> QUESTION: When will voice control find its way to Ubuntu Desktop?
<riftyful> [QUESTION] Do you have any plans to make the Ubuntu One service entirely open-source?
<Levan> I love ubuntu I love unity but smart scope are just to raw search for example some music you can not get the result at least in my country
<RAZORQ> And when we can expect Ubuntu Touch for other phones like HTC Sensation XL and Xperia S?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: And when we can expect Ubuntu Touch for other phones like HTC Sensation XL and Xperia S?
<Ryein> The fact Sweden is super rich is probably what it is
<RAZORQ> COME TO POLAND KURWA!!! xD
<lozohcum> lolol I'm from poland
<vthompson> QUESETION: Smart scopes also have the potential to do the same thing that Google Now does for Android
<Markcortbass> No bass? :O
<RAZORQ> lozohcum Polak xD?
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: any news on CDMA/Verizon/Sprint support for the Galaxy Nexus?
<Markcortbass> Aha! A yamaha bassguitar?
<Levan> last time you promised us better sound quality :"(
<Ryein> good stuff
<benzboy> good
<adonizer> you must buy a good microphone :D
<Ryein> yeah man buy a good mic :D
<benzboy> mark knopfler
<KleversonRoyther> PRIMUS please
<hanny> LOL it is 'Music on Air" :D
<RAZORQ> LOZOHCUM DAWAJ DAWAJ :)
<Markcortbass> Or just jack in :p
<riftyful> The human touch to Q&A :D
<Markcortbass> Ai, the strings are duffy
<Ryein> thanks for the QA look forward to more
<Levan> [QUESTION] do you like pie ??
<adonizer> Good equipment :D
<RAZORQ> WAT WAT MAC????? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<adonizer> MAC :OASD:
<Levan> PIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<adonizer> MACC
<adonizer> MAC
<Levan> PIE
<adonizer> :C
<riftyful> Thank you for answers! Go Ubuntu!
<benzboy> thxxxx
<hanny> now that's an old keyboard :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<adonizer> Goodbye Ubuntu Community :D
<Kouskous_> Ubuntu phones add app is at the correct way???
<xjubeix> I can see you at ubuntuonair.com !
<xjubeix> Quick question on Ubuntu Touch: Will it be available for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus (toro build)?
<Goatman> It’s been long and hard, but I’ve finally gotten away from Ubuntu.  Yes, it was easy to set up and I love the .deb package system, but the philosophy of Ubuntu has changed in a way which I disagree with.  Why Unity?  Why Mir?  Why Ubuntu-Edge?  Why not stick to making the best distro?
<Duuuuuuuuuuuuuud> um hi
<denbid> I am here see me waving my hand?
<bisawajit> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-17
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: 13.10 Wrap Up - Speakers: dholbach, pmcgowan, jono, jcastro, mhall119, thostr_, kgunn
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<CheeseBurg> Hey
<CheeseBurg> You are live
<CheeseBurg> I can see you
<dholbach> woohoo
<Voio> yes you are live :D
<ou812> hello,real name is Matt
<mhall119> hello Matt
<ou812> awesome stuff getting ready to upgrade to .10
<jose> just ask your questions, guys! remember to prefix them with QUESTION:
<mhall119> yay live demos!
<CheeseBurg> jose: Just generic questions or questions on the demos?
<mhall119> CheeseBurg: any questions
<jose> there you go
<dannnnnn> live demos
<dannnnnn> awesome
<ou812> i still pretty new but getting better ,so i assume themes in unity after upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 will remain intact
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I see there is a field to choose required hardware. Will this be automated by the SDK at some point so that if my app uses gyroscope features, it will automatically require in the description without me having to manually do it?
<popey> dholbach: I'm seeing no video here on two machines
<ou812> no video here either
<mhall119> ou812: try refreshing
<popey> "An error occured, please try later"
<popey> done that
<mhall119> oh, youtube error :(
<popey> two machines, neither works
<ou812> working now
<jose> hard reload? ctrl+f5
<mhall119> popey: you've been banned from YouTube
<popey> Finally!
<popey> I know how to reload ☻
<popey> bah
<ou812> http servers witch is better for ubuntu lamp or nginx ?
<mhall119> ou812: as always it depends on what your needs are
<jose> if you guys have any questions, just go ahead and ask them!
<pmcgowan> check out t http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/
<SimonK> QUESTION: where to best ask questions about developing a ubuntu-sdk-app? (my case is: I have a problem, which component should i use)
<dholbach> SimonK, #ubuntu-app-devel or on ubuntu-app-devel@lists.ubuntu.com or on http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/application-development
<SimonK> dholbach, tanks :)
<dholbach> CheeseBurg, yes, that's going to be automated
<dholbach> but I think I can talk about that question a bit more later on
<mhall119> I will be also, dholbach
<SimonK> QUESTION: what is the status about "printing from the phone"?
<snarkster> does it work on Samsung Galaxy note 2?
<dholbach> snarkster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the list of devices which have ports already
<SimonK> simon2 hi :>
<simon2> Hi
<dholbach> any more questions?
<Roth> Whoa, that's a cool ceiling light!
<mhall119> Roth: it's actually pretty boring, it just looks interesting over low-quality video :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> Roth, his friends call him  Michael "Disco" Hall
<Roth> LOL
<Roth> So I assume all current apps are running fine on the new Ubuntu version. Steam is a high priority for me.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Since desktop elements are coming to the SDK for 14.04 cycle, does that mean click packages are coming to Unity 7 AND/OR  will their be a preview for Unity 8 Desktop session?
<CheeseBurg> Hoping more for the Unity 8 Desktop session lol
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can JuJu be used on home servers. I know nothing about creating or setting a wordpress server but this looks awesome and simple for a new user.
<SimonK> btw, will unity8 on the desktop have the "dash-button" on the bottom left too?
<jcastro> CheeseBurg, almost, we're working on an ssh server that will let you do that.
<jcastro> CheeseBurg, in about a month we'll have that
<jcastro> sorry, I mean ssh provider for juju
<jcastro> not ssh server, your home server already has that probably, heh
<jcastro> http://ec2-54-234-150-198.compute-1.amazonaws.com/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<jcastro> if anyone is interested in seeing the wiki I just deployed
<CheeseBurg> jcastro:I don't have a server nor have any idea on how to create one. Once JuJu for home is finished, will it be easy for me to set up and use?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<CheeseBurg> Or do I need some technical skill?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: 13.10 Wrap Up - Speakers: dholbach, pmcgowan, jono, jcastro, mhall119, thostr_, kgunn
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/17/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jcastro> CheeseBurg, well, you need a machine to be a server
<jose> follow us on twitter at twitter.com/ubuntuonair and youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<CheeseBurg> Later guys
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<micah2> Question: Aren't apps that are written only in QML/JS architecture independent?
<jose> micah2: not live anymore!
<pmcgowan> micah2, but yes they are
<micah2> hahahah, my mistake.....
<micah2> pmcgowan: So what made DHolbach's app an arm app? It looked lit it was only qml/js.
<pmcgowan> micah2, you are probably correct it could have been all platforms
<micah2> thanks, pmcgowan, I'm hoping to publish something soon, so I just wanted to check
<pmcgowan> great
<alam> kya hai ye
<Smoovep> Hello Everyone ..
<Smoovep> is this live?
<UbuPhillup> Smoovep: dont think so
<Smoovep> i find myself searching for cats ..lol
<DanielHolback> lol
<Smoovep> Can the os load on a Samsung Nexus?
<wdstss> So your saying any user can submit apps or do we need to be a developer?
<jose> wdstss: we're not on air right now :)
<timger> test
<timger> am i online O.o
<jose> timger: we're not on-air right now
<timger> ah, i see
<timger> that explains some things...
<timger> well, then i..ll go again.. bye
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-18
<KhJa-Tunisia> Congratulations and thanks for Ubuntu 13.04 release
<adonizer> Hi is there anyone ?
<adonizer> Hey! is there anyone ?
<chakatns> about to install it on my nexus4
<chakatns> any major glitches you expirienced?
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I have a little question : will it be possible in the future to run Ubuntu on a Samsung Galaxy Ace device, or is is not powerful enough ?
<PaulW2U> tobiasBora: if you're watching a video on ubuntuonair, it's not live
<tobiasBora> PaulW2U: Yes I know why ?
<PaulW2U> support questions re phones should be asked in channels such as #ubuntu-touch
<jose> thanks, PaulW2U :)
<tobiasBora> Ok thank you.
<PaulW2U> jose: looks like he's gone to #ubuntu-touch. never sure if people forget that they're watching something that is not live or if they think that everyone here can answer their follow-up questions
<jose> yeah, I still need to get to implement that, don't know if we're launching a django site or what
<midhun> hu
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-13
<ali2cool> Hey guys i want to know more about the new upcoming update from Ubuntu that is 14.10
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-14
<valiantvole> greetings
<LightAndDarkSoul> 2 minutes to go...
<Joe___> sooo....
<sudo> Wassup peeps
<LightAndDarkSoul> Starting soon?
<Joe___> hallo
<balloons> WHAOO!
<bhavesh> hello
<Hao> hello
<balloons> hello hello
<LightAndDarkSoul> Hi hi.
<Joe___> so, what's your favorite distro?
<mhall119> starting in just a minute
<Guest56135> wasoop
<bhavesh> lol
<bhavesh> that question
<LightAndDarkSoul> I'd have to say Regular Ubuntu, but.... KDE is kind of nice as well...
<bhavesh> I don't like the file manager interface in KDE
<bhavesh> it looks too complicated
<Joe___> It seems like KDE support is tacked on to applications. but thats not a good reason to not like it
<LightAndDarkSoul> Ubuntu's Live Q&A is surprisingly late...
 * balloons notes mhall119 was slow to push the go button
<balloons> :-)
<LightAndDarkSoul> lol
<LightAndDarkSoul> Now its live...
<popey> QUESTION: HOW AWESOME IS MHALL119!?
<justCarakas> o/
<LightAndDarkSoul> Question : When will Ubuntu 14.10 come out?
<fisch246> hi popey :)
<justCarakas> not true, mhall119 I think you are awesome
<justCarakas> 9
<mhall119> :)
<Hao> my mouse cursor is flickering and disappearing
<Hao> any solutions for me
<balloons> feel free to get your questions in; just prefix them with QUESTION:
<justCarakas> is it me or is the sound quality of popey really bad ?
<fisch246> justCarakas: i think he's having connection issues
<LightAndDarkSoul> His sound quality is kinda bad, but still understandable
<bhavesh> Hao: Same happens with me every half hour of so
<nickissudo> QUESTION: What is the future of unity.
<richie_> QUESTION: What will be probably the main focus during 15.04 cycle, now, when you got Ubuntu Touch almost succesfully released ?
<popey> hmm
<popey> dunno why my audio is bad
<balloons> was bad for me also popey
 * popey disconnects wifi
<popey> I'm using an awesome mic
<popey> i see lots of frames dropped
 * popey stabs firefox
<fisch246> lol
<popey> the Google talk plugin is literally eating my pc alive
 * balloons adds headphones
 * firefox dies
<LightAndDarkSoul> lol
<Joe___> lol
<LightAndDarkSoul> Google talk isn't that great on ubuntu unless you have the hardware to support it.
<Joe___> why's that?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
 * popey closes everything
<fisch246> i think hall is the only one of you that I haven't actually had a conversation with
<popey> Only you can fix that ☻
<justcarakas> QUESTION should I temporarily switch away from utopic-devel ?
<fisch246> popey: mind if i bring up the store, or are you sick of hearing about it :P
<balloons> ubuntu-mate.org
<bhavesh> QUESTION: I accessed my Ubuntu 14.04.1's LTS filesystem / from Windows 8.1 using EXT2FSD in read/ write mode. Now whenever I boot into Ubuntu, I see a black screen. I guess I am going to replace it to 14.10 when it releases. Anyone knows why that happened? Windows messed up with the files?
<Joe___> Question: Would Canonical rather fight 1 horse-sized duck or 10 duck-sized horses?
<LightAndDarkSoul> @Bhavesh, it seems like if anything but ubuntu, messes with ubuntu, it'll render it unaccessable, and that's weird..
<justcarakas> mate always reminds me of the land down under
<nickissudo> Question: Will ubuntu stick with unity forever now? Or are you planning on using a different desktop environment in the future?
<fisch246> nickissudo: they do with Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu, etc.
<Joe___> fisch246: but those are derivatives
<fisch246> bhavesh: the live CD does have a fix option. it will reset your install, and your files will be kept.
<bhavesh> fisch246: great, I'll try that.
<Abi_> You may use rescue nickissudo
<balloons> nickissudo, more info on the unity8 desktop iso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<fisch246> Joe___: most distros have derivatives or versions that they support. they tend to have a gnome, or kde version of their desktop. however is it that you want to hot swap after install?
<Abi_> Does anyone here have use fcsk before?
<cornel_> QUESTION: What you think about Unity adopted by other distro, recently Majaro
<fisch246> Abi_: you meaning fsck?
<Aiwinia> hello
<fisch246> Abi_: I have fstab run it everytime i boot :)
<Abi_> yeah typo error
<cornel_> *Manjaro ,sory
<nickissudo> Will The unity iso be supported in virtual box
<kampsy> question. is the ubuntu SDK going to available on other platforms?
<Joe___> fisch246: I just think its really unlikely that Ubunutu would drop Unity as the main DE after putting soooo much work into it.
<LightAndDarkSoul> @nick , Add a "Question :"
<fisch246> Joe___: well of course :)
<Joe___> :P
<Abi_> thanks fisch246
<bhavesh> great, systemd coming to Ubuntu?
<bhavesh> nice.
<jnxd> QUESTION: Steps to remove android-studio installed through the UDTC?
<kshiri> I think I just do it because I am not able to frame the question or statement properly.
<fisch246> bhavesh: according to popey in an earlier conversation... it will be "looked at" for 14.10
<bhavesh> fisch246: okay :)
<fisch246> so no clear timeline for systemd
<nttechnology> QUESTION: What are the major improvements in 14.04?
<Joe___> Systemd works so good
<Joe___> (not an answer)
<nickissudo> I agree joe
<kshiri> asl??
<balloons> Ubuntu Online Summit: summit.ubuntu.com
<Abi_> what is systemd Joe?
<fisch246> i'm hoping mir will solve borderless window for Linux. If it does, and there's still problems with Wayland... I might just switch back to Ubuntu >.>
<justcarakas> phone image indeed, on my nexus 4
<fisch246> I'm referring to the fullscreen window when gaming
<fisch246> not to be confused with the area around the window :P
<vitimiti> Hi
<sil> QUESTION: Are you considering to change the file system in the future to something like btrfs, for example?
<popey> sil: GOOD QUESTION!
<bhavesh> popey: thanks.
<fisch246> QUESTION: Are there any plans to change the community repo system? Maybe attempt to unify community submitted programs into a single repo? examples would be RPMfusion, or the AUR.
<jim_> QUESTION: (sorry if asked) is ubuntu planning on using libinput?  i'm dying for killer touchpad drivers and shared resources seem to make sense here
<fisch246> QUESTION: Are there any plans to change up the Ubuntu store?
<fisch246> i had to popey. i'm sorry ;-;
<justcarakas> QUESTION: when will we be able to showcase our apps in an oline store so we can link to it from our sites
<Xtopherus_> all of these live IP's are a hackers wet dream. =)
<kampsy> Question: why did you drop python on ubuntu touch?
<balloons> virtualbox (or vmware, etc) image: people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/apps-presentations/ubuntu+sdk.ova
<Joe___> Xtopherus: http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/131/714/7proxies.PNG
<justcarakas> QUESTION: recently I met a fellow IT guy and he laughed at me for using Ubuntu, he said that is was linux for people who can't use linux, what would you guys have replied if someone said that to you
<Joe___> justcarakas: "Its not for people who can't, it's for people who dont want to"
<Xtopherus_> LOL Joe - not everyone here is. so I've found out.
<balloons> jnxd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<Joe___> :)
<justcarakas> Joe___: still sounds kinda negative
<jnxd> center
<fisch246> while i don't use Ubuntu today, it was my first GNU distro. If someone said it's for people who can't use Linux, I'd show them Ubuntu server.
<Xtopherus_> Thanks for the netflix capabilities in chrome BTW
<fisch246> Also the benefit of Ubuntu is that it's a target for all the other distros.
<Xtopherus_> Using 14.04 now. It's great
<Joe___> justcarkas: It kind of is. Ununtu is serving a purpose, and that's to get more people onto it by hiding all the things we associate with "doing linux"
<justcarakas> hehe :p
<vitimiti> justcarakas, I use Ubuntu because I want to use Linux without the headaches of a say slackware or gentoo, I want to use it, not fight it
<justcarakas> nice answer vitimiti
<Taylor_> QUESTION: I've been unable to port ubuntu touch to my tablet (asus tf201) since the switch to the flipped model and the porting guides now have conflicting information, where can I find the latest information on porting?
<vitimiti> I'm using 14.10 right now and I still don't have to fight it, being a beta
<nickissudo> Question: How long will the "gnome fallback" Option be available for. I want to prepare myself for the end of my favorite gnome environment,.
<justcarakas> QUESTION will there be some way of handeling programs that don't support retina so I don't have to change my resolution every time I want to use one of those
<Joe___> im sure things like retina will be taken into consideration with wayland and mir
<fisch246> there is scaling options on Ubuntu and other distros. However I never used it, so it might just be terrible.
<vitimiti> This is the first time I'm watching a live talk of ubuntu on air, it's kind of exciting
<Tony_> HI
<Joe___> sup
<justcarakas> welcome vitimiti :)
<vitimiti> thx
<Tony_> Thanks guys for esters
<Chubfish> QUESTION!  Late to this event so might have missed the answer.. I was wondering if Unity will change its apperance somewhat? Or maybe a GNOME adaptation?
<fisch246> oh wow
<Joe___> Chubfish: it is
<Tony_> who installed ubuntu phone
<Joe___> GNOME
<The_> Hello. Will there be better Wifi-support soon? My Broadcom SET driver will not allow AC... On the previous Ubunu rel. I got it to work, but not now...
<Joe___> but, if you want stock GNOME you can just install it
<Chubfish> Joe__ alright thanks
<fisch246> cool
<vitimiti> fisch246, click, it is. I like it
<Chubfish> QUESTION! Looking forward, will there be more focus on drivers for graphic cards?
<The_> And WiFi, Broadcom support for AC please.
<jim_> yes, touchpad/clickpad
<vitimiti> That's a big app
<jrod_> hello
<jrod_> how is ubuntu doing for servers
<Taylor_> I think what would help would be a clear definition of all the parts, or an explaination of the boot order (what goes in the LXC) stuff like that, not specific to a device but at a minimum what has to happen
<Taylor_> Thanks though
<justcarakas> because you can't even use the sdk on a retina screen because I cant read the menus mhall119
<balloons> justcarakas, ubuntu sdk doesn't work for you; really?
<justcarakas> on retina it's really samll
<justcarakas> small
<justcarakas> maybe they changed it recently balloons, now I just run a resolution change thing on startup balloons
<justcarakas> to force my screen to use a lower resolution
<balloons> justcarakas, right.. I run it on a big display and don't have the issue, but yours might be even larger. Are you on 14.04?
<justcarakas> jup
<justcarakas> mbp retina
<balloons> justcarakas, ahh I see you have a higher pixel density than me.. That would be it I'd guess
<sac_> hi
<justcarakas> probably balloons, anyway I'm off cya
<vitimiti> I'm off, too
<cornel_> quit
<jlsmi3th> QUESTION - do you recommend going straight from LTS to LTS?
<terrigan> QUESTION Ubuntu for Android - What's the current status? Will it support current android phones/hardware? Flashable roms for advanced Android phone users?
<Maxtuerzo> WHAT!
<Maxtuerzo> sya what again... I double dar you
<vitimiti> Hi
<Nothing_Much> oh darn, I wish I didn't have to work on Tuesdays :(
<SiaG> hi
<SiaG> hi everybody
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-15
<Santiago_> hola
<Santiago_> alguien me puede dar una mano
<somak> commands for installing chrome in ubuntu
<Dipanjan-Ubuntu> hii all buddies
<Dipanjan-Ubuntu> anyone here/ i am new here
<dholbach> good morning
<vitimiti> Hi
<Judy_> Is anybody there?
<vitimiti> Hi
 * vitimiti Bye
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-16
<ebol> whats Ubuntu on air
<dholbach> good morning
<vsh> hi
<naresh_> hi
<vitimiti> Hi
<NED___> Presently I'm booting from USB key for the LinuxMint; I know how to install it on drive C, but my concern is installing LinuxMint on a drive other than C, and booting from computer instead of USB key. Thanks.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-17
<dholbach> good morning
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-18
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-19
<vitimiti> Hi
<vitimiti> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-13
<dragos> hi
<dpm> everyone ready for the Q&A and seeing some cool Ubuntu drones today? :-)
<dpm> +
<lasaranas> hi all
<lasaranas> 3
<lasaranas> 2
<lasaranas> 1
<lasaranas> -1
<dpm> about to start :)
<lasaranas> i can't see video :(
<dpm> setting up the logistics, lower third and spiders :)
<lasaranas> this is with spider? right?
<mhall119> lasaranas: yes
<lasaranas> i came here for the spider
<mhall119> you guys can ask any of us questions at any time, just ask them in here starting with QUESTION in all caps
<lasaranas> QUESTION: how many legs has spider?
<mhall119> we'll queue up questions and then answer them in order after we've done our intros and updates
<jnxd> am I on the wrong channel? it's so quiet
<dpm> feel free to ask any questions then jnxd :)
<lasaranas> QUESTION: why snappy on the spider? when did you guys found out about snappy
<mhall119> jnxd: right channel, are you watchign the video?
<dpm> we're all watching victor's presentation in awe :)
<jnxd> mhall119: yup
<dpm> artificial brains yay!
<dpm> on Ubuntu
<lasaranas> QUESTION: how smart is the brain?
<justCarakas> QUESTION will we be able to control the spider with Mycroft :D
<justCarakas> sound quality is not optimal, the volume is in waves
<dpm> nice idea justCarakas :)
<mhall119> Erle Spider's Indiegogo campaign: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/erle-spider-the-ubuntu-drone-with-legs
<dpm> ha, mhall119 beat me to it :)
<justCarakas> dpm de default channel of the irc window on the site was not #ubuntu-on-air
<justCarakas> posted my question first in an other channel
<dpm> https://www.youtube.com/c/ErleRobotics/live
<mhall119> https://twitter.com/ErleRobotics/status/652144692591652864
<mhall119> ^^ for how to control it
<lasaranas> elopio: make #erlespider go left
<dpm> it'S moving!
<lasaranas> not working :(
<dpm> and out of the screeen
<lasaranas> it moves!
<dpm> https://www.youtube.com/c/ErleRobotics/live
<dpm>  https://twitter.com/ErleRobotics/status/652144692591652864
<lasaranas> bring it back! :))
<dpm> it's moving again :)
<dpm> nearly back on screen
<lasaranas> :-))
<svij> I guess everyone is watching the drone and not listening to Victor ;)
<lasaranas> QUESTION: how fast is the spider?
<dpm> wow
<lasaranas> QUESTION: can erle copter lift the erle spider?
<mhall119> lasaranas: that's Skynet stuff right there
<lasaranas> :D
<mhall119> Once again, the indiegogo campaign is at https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/erle-spider-the-ubuntu-drone-with-legs if you want one of these for yourself
<lasaranas> smart people :P
<dpm> snaps as knowledge pills for robots :)
<mariogrip> QUESTION: any more information about moving the android hal lollipop? (Ubuntu touch) and  Oneplus one YEY :D
<tathhu> mariogrip, <3
 * mariogrip hugs tathhu
<tathhu> bromance is real
<mariogrip> hahahaha :)
 * tathhu needs owncloud for snappy & arm
<mhall119> tathhu: it's already there :)
<tathhu> :o
<lasaranas> the spider got him :(
 * tathhu doesn't know to use snappy or just doesn't know how to duckduckgo
<tathhu> lasaranas, ribs and pepperonis
<justCarakas>  QUESTION any new updates about the convergent BQ device ?
<lasaranas> : - )
<tathhu> :P
<mariogrip> lollipop would make my work easier
<mhall119> summit.ubuntu.com
<tathhu> mhall119, owncloud as in snappy install owncloud? :D
<Dipanjan> hi guys, what's going on
<lasaranas> wb
<Dipanjan> what?
<Dipanjan> say...
<mhall119> tathhu: https://uappexplorer.com/app/owncloud.canonical
<lasaranas> Dipanjan: victor is back
<Dipanjan> well, this is Dipanjan, The Linux Lover
<Dipanjan> echo "Linux Lover"
<tathhu> AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LMAO
<Dipanjan> ok\
<Dipanjan> so
<Dipanjan> whats up?
<Dipanjan> guys
<Dipanjan> ?
<tathhu> mhall119, <3<3<3<3<3<3
<Dipanjan> guys
<Dipanjan> :p
 * Dipanjan slaps AirBot around a bit with a large fishbot
<Dipanjan> hi
<tathhu> trout pls
<tarerz> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu touch going to be officially supported on Nexus 5, most android devs own Nexus 5 so it would be easy for a app dev company to start developing for Ubuntu Touch instead of equipping the whole office with the device. It could also be used in dualboot with android for development.
<lasaranas> cool
<mariogrip> QUESTION: how fast is the erle-copter and how long fight time does it have on one battery charge? I want one :D
<pavakpaul> pick up with 2 drones LOL
<tathhu> could i get one drone for free? :P
<lasaranas> muhahaha
<tathhu> drone
<tathhu> copter
<tathhu> whatever
<tathhu> it runs ubuntu right? don't care what it is
<shookees> what did I miss?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: can you show the copter to the camera :)
<dpm> mariogrip, as to the question on where to get one http://erlerobotics.com/blog/erle-copter/
<mariogrip> dpm: Awesome :)
<mariogrip> nodejs :)
<mariogrip> what's link to that site?
<mariogrip> to the spider?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: is there miracast support with unity8?
<tarerz> come on, give us the Nexus 5! :'(
<tarerz> but, It's not serving us
<ridgewing> Can I just say .. that I can't keep doing the reddit posts because I'm in surgery this week .. Can someone else do them ?
<tarerz> I am running the port, and half of the functionality is not working
<ridgewing> I guess no-one else cares ?#
<dpm> we do!
<ridgewing> Oh they do , excellent,
<dpm> just mentioned it on the stream to see if someone can help
<davidcalle> tarerz, on mine I only have issues with bluetooth, the rest works great
<mariogrip> AWESOME!!! :D GIMME ONE
<mhall119> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/erle-spider-the-ubuntu-drone-with-legs go support it!
<tarerz> davidcalle, what Channel are you using?
<lasaranas> np
<lasaranas> bye
<Guest50197> JOIN
<davidcalle> tarerz, I believe I've been using "ubuntu-touch/vivid", but I broke it three weeks ago, so can't confirm.
<tarerz> davidcalle, I am on devel-proposed/ubuntu, I'll try vivid again, maby it's better now, last time it was not so good. Anyway, thank you very much.
<davidcalle> tarerz, I stopped using devel-proposed during the summer, it was very unstable.
<tarerz> davidcalle, I think I'll try and test them all, and write some kind of review. Were you using multiboot or did you just flashed it and had only ubuntu?
<davidcalle> tarerz, tried both, nothing different, as far as I recall, in terms of stability and speed
<tarerz> davidcalle, thanx, then I'll just test them all with multiboot. Kind regards, c ya
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-14
<Iceman_> Ho
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-17
<Guest23229> Join
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-18
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || No Q&A this week! 2016-10-18
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || No Q&A today! Stay tuned! :D 2016-10-18
<dragonbite> No Q&A today!
<andy_k> QUESTION: who's the designer responsible for the suru desktop backgrounds? the images for 16.04 and 16.10 are really awesome, really like how they were tuned for the dash auto-theming colors
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-20
<datamayhem> Hello Linux World!
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-16
<Sharz> Hey
<pupyc> Hi
<pupyc> Is this proper Ubuntu or other flavors testing?
<popey> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
 * acheronuk syncs isos
<pupyc> should we post bugs we encounter during the testing here
<pupyc> and someone will report it in the bug tracker
<popey> I'd recommend filing them on the bug tracker yourself.
<popey> Don't rely on someone else filing them, as they may not be able to reproduce them
<flexiondotorg> Afternoon everyone.
<acheronuk> ok. so this is on at 15:00 UTC = 4pm UK time ?
<popey> Correct!
<acheronuk> just double checking. cool
 * acheronuk wonders how many read the 'UTC' part
<popey> :)
<popey> I'll reply on the thread on the hub and tweet out in ~3 mins to say it's in an hours time :)
<popey> \o/ tweeted from ubuntu
<acheronuk> & retweeted
<bittin> o/
<bittin> Have to get some food and dinner however but will join the testing later
<jibel> enjoy your dinner
<jibel> ls
<jibel> oops
<popey> :)
<bittin> wrong terminal :D
<bittin> cya around laters
<SonicPony> ...
<flexiondotorg> Going live very soon
<popey> Hello everyon!
<SonicPony> ok
<popey> -typos
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
<flexiondotorg> o/
<jibel> Hi everyone
<diddledan> when is Ubuntu MATE being renamed to the more correct Ubuntu Martin!?!
<diddledan> :-p
<ouroumov> Martin, where's your t-shirt coming from? é_è
 * acheronuk waves
<devbie> waves
<c-lobrano> waves :D
<jrmr> hai
<popey> yay!
 * TrunkleBob waves
<diddledan> 👋
<Mister_Q> popey, flexiondotorg o/
<devbie> the text is still small on my screen
<diddledan> since when is A after Z?!
<simosx> obviously they are not alphabetical, probably tongue in cheek.
<Kombo> Hello World!
<simosx> Base URL: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<jibel> it's in reversed alphabetical order to have most recent at the top.
<jibel> but A ....
<devbie> what exaclty is the
<devbie> what exactly is the address with the final images etc that martin is using right now?
<acheronuk> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds
<simosx> Base URL: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<devbie> thx
<simosx> From there, go to the end of the page, and click on "Artful Final".
<yassine_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds
<simosx> Then, pick your distribution.
<jibel> In addition all the images are on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<bashfulrobot_> Good day all. (well morning here).
<simosx> jibel, cdimage.ubuntu.com probably does not have the "Artful Final" image yet.
<Eso0> Hi all
<bittin> here now
<popey> hi bashfulrobot_
<acheronuk> cdimage does have them, but they will be found in the latest daily builds folders. so a bit confusing
<jibel> simosx, it does. It's the latest build for each flavor. For example for ubuntu it's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<acheronuk> go via the testing tracker, and you are guaranteed to land on the right iso
<acheronuk> Kubuntu has struggled to get bare metal testing on particularly i386 in the betas. so any testing for these RCs on that would be great
<bittin> acheronuk: is the updated ISOs updated?
<bittin> uploaded*
<acheronuk> bittin: the ones on the tracker are the latest spins. done by the release team earlier this afternoon
<bittin> perfect
<bittin> acheronuk: downloading from the Swedish Mirrors now :)
<acheronuk> bittin: I can speak for how up to date mirrors are
<acheronuk> check md5/sha hashes
<bittin> seems to be the same file
<bittin> :)
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov: A one off early prototype t-shirt
<flexiondotorg> You should alway use the ISO tracker for downloading images for testing.
<flexiondotorg> It will always link to the latest candidate image.
 * acheronuk nods
<bittin> acheronuk flexiondotorg popey Downloading ready for test in around 30 minutes
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I want to know how popey's getting the video of his BIOS. :O
<simosx> You clicked on "Install", not "Try"
<bashfulrobot_> *whew* we can relax now - it booted. (ha ha)
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov: We're using HDMI capture devices from Magewell.
<fossfreedom_> popey - try is the first option - install is the second option
<flexiondotorg> fossfreedom_: Glad you could join us :-)
<fossfreedom_> :)
<bashfulrobot_> fossfeedom_ the pressure is off. :-P (booting)
<bittin> flexiondotorg: good choice we use those at dayjob too
<acheronuk> o_O
<bashfulrobot_> fossfreedom_ - did you have that? I'm pretty sure my last install ididn;t
<bittin> for sure a Debian logo
<bittin> :D
<fossfreedom_> good spot popey
<ouroumov> Uh, just quick note on this: Home folder encryption is the only reliable encryption option.
<Bonfiglio> JOIN
<Bonfiglio>  Hello, does anyone know any Linux clients (Fedora or Ubuntu) to use Google Drive? The option to insert Google account is not legal to work, because I am in doubt if you synchronized the files. I searched the internet and found nothing that works as the Google client for Windows as the old Google Drive (Now in the new version as Backup and sync in version 3.36). Thanks for the help if anyone can inform you.
<popey> Bonfiglio: sadly google haven't made their linux google drive client available :(
<bashfulrobot_> popey: I'll pull a link - I have been using an alternative gdrive client.
<flexiondotorg> Bonfiglio: I use Insync https://www.insynchq.com/
<bashfulrobot_> Bonfiglio: I use this one with google drive. https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
<bashfulrobot_> flexiondotorg works well?
<flexiondotorg> Better than the official client on Windows.
<bashfulrobot_> I'll have to give it a go.
<vrm> kio_gdrive integrates with dolphin file manager, multiple google account
<glmdev> I use insync's nautilus integration and can attest that it works very well.
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<acheronuk> thanks you all :)
<bashfulrobot_> thanks all
<simosx> thanks!
<bittin> thanks :)
<devbie> thx
<flexiondotorg> Thank you everyone
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<fossfreedom_> cheers popey
<jibel> Thank you everyone!
<bittin> just got the iso downloaded and putting on sticks, dvds and such now
<flexiondotorg> jibel: Thank you for joining, Really valuable insight :-)
<acheronuk> vrm: kio_gdrive did not quite make it into artful, but it is built and ready to go in the Kubuntu backports PPA once artful is released
<simosx> Important info to disseminate: for 17.10, the Live Session runs X.Org instead of Wayland (because of some issues with Ubuquity on Wayland). Therefore, if a user tries the LiveSession, it is not a guarantee that Wayland works fine on the machine.
<popey> Very!
<popey> If anyone has any comments or valuable information to add, feel free to drop it on the thread:- https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<popey> We can add some of that to the youtube video description and we will re-share it tomorrow.
<bittin> my desktop said something about firmwire error on boot
<bittin> but it started up
<popey> bittin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1700373 possibly?
<popey> ouroumov: i also have a funky ffmpeg script which captures the output from my laptop. Having pixel-perfect 1080p 60fps capture of the desktop is great for filing good bugs :D
<freakyy> hi all ;D
<freakyy> <-- 17.10
<freakyy> :)
<popey> Yay!
<freakyy> on laptop and big pc ;D
<freakyy> what is ubuntuonair? :D
<popey> ouroumov: way more reliable than software screen captures. - check it out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v35Aw-f7DI
<popey> freakyy: it's a youtube channel ;)
<freakyy> ah ok
<popey> we sometimes put live videos there
<popey> it's fun
<bittin> popey: no its a 4th generation
<bittin> but it went of so fast
<freakyy> does anyone have the problem that the boot up splash screen is in negative colors or something. like white background pink font shadow? ;D
<popey> ah okay
<bittin> will try to take a picture
<popey> freakyy: what video card?
<freakyy> how do i find out my graphics card, but its an old ati radeon M
<popey> I have seen that kind of thing with ATI cards.
<freakyy> on thudwon it shows the correct colors
<freakyy> let me check out th youtube channel
<bittin> popey: yeah seems to be that problem on Haswell too
<freakyy> what do u mean by iso testing, i ... myself have 17.10 already instaleld on both of my computers ;D
<freakyy> what is rocket chat?
<bittin> freakyy: chat thing like Slack, Microsoft Teams etc
<bittin> but self hosted
<freakyy> ah ok ioO
<freakyy> well i use discord myself
<freakyy> its awesome - discord ;D
<bornfree0> JOIN
<freakyy> bornfree0: yay ;D
<freakyy> i wonder if, rocket chat is worth it setting up
<freakyy> if u have a dedicated root server ;D
<bittin> Terminal does not start at all on my PC
<bittin_ubuntutes> The terminal does not start at all using Live System on Ubuntu Desktop
<jibel> bittin_ubuntutes, are you using the latest image? it has been fixed yesterday
<jibel> or should have
<bittin_ubuntutes> jibel: yes
<jibel> bittin_ubuntutes, which flavor?
<bittin_ubuntutes> The daily image from the cd images site someone linked
<bittin_ubuntutes> jibel: the regular Ubuntu
<bittin_ubuntutes> so Gnome
<anshu> any driver addition
<jibel> bittin_ubuntutes, which language did you chose?
<bittin_ubuntutes> jibel: english for now
<bittin_ubuntutes> got no Terminal and no sound in live mode but Firefox works
<bittin_ubuntutes> got sound on Youtube but not web Spotify
<bittin_ubuntutes> jibel: using this image> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> bittin_ubuntutes, yeah it's the latest image. Can you md5sum the image and compare to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/20171016/MD5SUMS just to double check it's the right one
<jibel> I'm trying to reproduce
<bittin> sure how did you do that i forgot?
<jibel> bittin_ubuntutes, can we move to #ubuntu-quality it is more appropriate for this kind of discussion
<bittin> jibel: sure
<jibel> thanks
<bittin> np
<bittin-> Installing snaps, dont seem to work as intended and everything is not translated to Swedish yet
<bittin-> also Terminal does not start at all if you boot in UEFI
<bittin-> did my first contribution too Rhythmbox while helping testing Ubuntu 17.10 :D
<GrindamN> Hi everyone
<fhacker> Hello..
<davemq> howdy
<bittin_> popey or Wimpy or someone else that might know is it possible to update Ubuntu MATE to the 17.10 RC without reinstalling a laptop?
<valorie> bittin_: from what?
<bittin_> valorie: 16.04.3 LTS
<baesoares> i am install for testing
<valorie> oh
<bittin_> valorie: cool amaroK developer just installed amaroK for the first time in a while
<bittin_> while testing Kubuntu
<valorie> that's a bit of a trek, since it would have to upgraded to 17.04, THEN 17.10
<bittin_> have found less bugs in Kubuntu in Ubuntu this cycle
<bittin_> valorie: ah okay
<valorie> bittin_: no longer spelled with the capital K
<valorie> lol
<bittin_> ah that shows my age :(
<valorie> bittin_: yup, I was using amarok in those days too
<bittin_> i should say i don't use it these days :(
<bittin_> uses audacious
<valorie> I'm part of the Kubuntu team, and we try very hard to kill all the bugs
<bittin_> but family members are doing
<baesoares>  Gnome environment beautifully crafted in this seemingly
<valorie> I still use amarok
<bittin_> heh, want something special tested?
<bittin_> also would it not be better to have Amarok by default and not an mpd client?
<valorie> bittin_: our users really want i386, but many of them are not so good at testing esp. on bare metal 386 machines
<valorie> bittin_: we hope to have amarok by default again by the LTS
<bittin_> valorie: awesome
<bittin_> makes me happy
<valorie> but meanwhile we're trying to get rid of all old kdelibs-based stuff
<valorie> me too
<bittin_> ah ok
<valorie> the more kde-software only we can be, the better
<valorie> meanwhile we always try to give our users the best software, which occasionally means non-KDE stuff
<bittin_> however i liked the more Winamp layout better then the iTunes one :P
<valorie> never really used either of 'em
<bittin_> there was a show my Amarok thread on last.fm but seems most pics are dead
<bittin_> https://www.last.fm/group/Amarok+Users/forum/18538/_/178145/1
<valorie> gosh, I never heard of that forum
<valorie> didn't know that lastfm had 'em
<valorie> I think we should move to #amarok with this
<valorie> sorry to channel denizens
<dscim> Hello
<arivasvera> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-17
<Amol> HELP
<meow> What'v I missed?
<xm4str33_> hi
<xm4str33_> ping
<xm4str33_> pong
<xm4str33_> pong
<xm4str33_> ping
<xm4str33_> ??
<christianhujer> Kubuntu 17.10 has regression in its Xorg.On Kubuntu 17.04, it is possible to configure four 4K displays. Kubuntu 17.10 refuses.
<christianhujer> I am new to Ubuntu bug reporting. What is the best way forward to report this and help getting it fixed?
<christianhujer> I identified that the package for which I have to report is ubuntu-bugs-xorg. But I couldn't find such a package on launchpad.
<linuxero> helloooo
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-18
<Guest31141> help
<Tally> JOIN
<TallyMeBanana> At what time will the release ISO be available?
<laidbackwebsage> So, this is probably a dumb question, but is there any way to upgrade to 17.10 prior to midnight, or whatever the official release time is? I'm talking full new version, not beta...
<laidbackwebsage> Yes, I'm anxious. :-)
<vrmuppalla> I 've been running dev version. I think last night it updated to release, acc to the /etc/osrelease file.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-10-19
<noc-g> so what happened?  17.10 was supposed to be released?
<Sunil_> JOIN
<ht3k> Strangely excited for this new release! Can't wait
